# R/CAR Big Rug On-Road Results 2011/2012



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday October 28


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunday October 23


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunday October 30


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Wednesday November 2


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday Nov.4 2011


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunday Nov.6


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Hurricane MidWest All Star Results (Round 2) Nov.12


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday Nov.18


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunday Nov.20


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Results?


----------



## The Big Rug (Nov 22, 2011)

C'mon Bob...give me break bro, I post them when I can.


----------



## The Big Rug (Nov 22, 2011)

Friday Nov.25

The 3rd Annual Cold Turkey Classic


----------



## The Big Rug (Nov 22, 2011)

Friday December 2


----------



## The Big Rug (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunday Dec.4


----------



## The Big Rug (Nov 22, 2011)

Friday Dec.9

Week#2 Winter Points Series


----------



## The Big Rug (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunday Dec.11


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

The new changes to HobbyTalk will not allow me to pull/post/upload attachments direct from the RC Scoring Pro results on the track PC...sorry guys.

I will try to figure something out.


----------



## redrider1940 (Jan 27, 2011)

Kevin,

It looks like you can post PDF or ZIP files. Here is a link to a free PDF creator; http://www.cutepdf.com/ 

The PDF creator creates a PDF printer so you can print to a file.

It has .txt file type listed in the advanced post option too.

-Kenyon


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

On-Road Results from The 3rd Annual Prelude to the Birds
(Jan.22 2012)

Special Thanks to T.M.R/C Racing Tires

-Spektrum/Horizon
-Sweep
-Pennington's Hobby Shop


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hay Kevin, do you still have last Friday's (1-20) results?


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Friday 1/27/2012
(Week#7 of the Points Series)


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Saturday Jan.29
(Sunday)


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Sunday Points Series Update as of Jan 29*

2 Weeks done


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday Feb.3
(Week-8 of the Friday Points)


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunday (Super Bowl Sunday)
- Feb.5 -


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Feb 5 Points Update


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday Feb.10
(week#9 of the point series)


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunday Feb.12


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunday Feb 12 Points Update


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you Kevin and Charlie!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday Feb.17


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Any oval results?


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunday Point Series Update 2-19-12


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Any oval results?














:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday Feb.19


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

*Hurricane Round 4*

Saturday Feb.25 2012

Hurricane All Star Carpet On-Road Series
(Round #4)


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the results so quickly!!!


----------



## rcracer1971 (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome job goes out to John Steger for his win in the USGT B Main and Tim Creech for his in the SPORTMAN T.C. A Main. Great Job guys.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Onroad results from Friday March 2, 2012


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

More main results from Friday 03-02-2012


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see a good group of 1/12th growing again at R/Car. The racing was good all night!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results from March 4, 2012 (hope this works!).....


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunday 3-4-12 points update


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

3-4-12 points edit per John Steger


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

3-11-12 points update

one is overall

one is with drops

See you guys next week!:wave:


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Got Friday the 9th?


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

I got away from the track without posting the results, will do on Tuesday when I return to Indy.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Kev.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ............:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday March 9


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunday March 11


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Results Sunday March 18 2012


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

3-18-12 points update


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

3-23-2012


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunday March 25


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

3-25-12 Sunday Points Series Update. See you guys in a couple weeks!:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday April 6


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunday Points Update 4-15-12


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Friday 4/13/2012


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunday April 15


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Friday April 20


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunday April 22


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunday Points Series Update 4-22-12


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update Charlie, I will get them printed up and posted when I return to the track. It looks like with the drops(3) added we have some good battles headed into the last month of the points championship.
Martin has grip on 17.5 Spec Sedan with great a battle for the next three or four spots...if someone can throw together some TQ's to finish the season, they might give Steve a run for the championship.

Same deal in USGT with Chuck, there is still time for someone to close the gap.

I cannot thank enough the guys that continue to support the track, y'all know who you are. 
As for the folks whom do not, that's why you all continue to have poor outings and get mad and worked up at the events you do chose to run.

There is a reason why certain guys run up front, they spend time at the track improving their skill set. Others just show up sparingly, and their results certainly show it. 

No matter what the scenario in life... _Practice makes Perfect!_
(Maybe not perfect, but your results will certainly improve with repetition)

I have been posting results under Steve Martin's Hobby Talk user name since I have maxed out my allotted number of attachments, and all results should now be up to date.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like I can take Chuck in WGT......it's still close


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Didn't get enough racing last weekend and am thinking of coming down. Is there any practice on Sat?


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mackin said:


> Didn't get enough racing last weekend and am thinking of coming down. Is there any practice on Sat?


This is are results thread.But no practice on Sat.We are practicen Thursday and we race on Friday then the big race of course is Sunday.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunday April 29

2012 Circle City Grand Prix


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunday Point Series Update 4-29-12


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Results Sunday May 6


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunday Point Series Update 5-6-12


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

martini13 said:


> Results Sunday May 6


I beat Cody Woods!!!! The fact that he didnt' race is immaterial. His name is on there and its _below_ mine. That means I beat him!


----------



## wlpjr2 (Jan 19, 2008)

*The Status of our Race Track!*

Today I spoke to Floyd Selzer about the status and future of our track. For those who don't know Mr. Selzer, he was one of the original founders of what we now call R/Car. 

Mr. Selzer explained he is the sole owner of R/Car, the other owner Jim Quillin has decided not to be involved anymore. For those of you who don't know Mr. Quillen, he came into R/Car shortly before myself and has acted as our Spiritual Adviser. I met Jim standing on a ladder painting the Pagoda and have always wondered how he made the time he could for this place as he is always working.

Mr. Selzer went on to explain that he has submitted paperwork to terminate R/Car's contract with the Fair Board, and that they have accepted the termination. I'm not sure of the effective date, I should have clarification on that soon. This was done due to R/Car being roughly 6 months behind on rent and utilities. Mr Selzer is working with the Fair to get the money owed to them paid, and has agreed to give the Fair ownership of all the Cafe equipment to pay off some of the debt.

Mr. Selzer has put in a good word for me and explained to the Fair Board President my intentions to purchase the equipment and my desire to continue the operation of our race track. He is generating a list of all the equipment and I will be meeting with the Fair this week so we can get things moving forward. 

I know there has been a lot of rumors and misinformation floating for some time now. I think with Mr. Selzer's willingness to work with the Fair and Myself we can put the past behind us and move forward.

I have a few people that have been ready to jump in and help since I was first approached about buying the track in September. With their help and some hard work we will make this a great place for everyone to race!


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

so much for finishing up our 18week point series.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

martini13 said:


> so much for finishing up our 18week point series.


At least you won the point series this time Steve, lol


----------



## DestructoFox (Nov 12, 2009)

Woohoo! 7th place!


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats Martin for winning the last points series.


----------



## charlie2755 (Jul 27, 2009)

We could finish it up whenever we start again. We only got 2 weeks left.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Some people put in alot of time and money to make every Sunday for the points series race. That was one of my concerns this past friday we raced, if we were gonna finish the series before we rolled up the carpet for the fair. oh well right..:thumbsupthats not a thumb)


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I guess I won WGT...OK it was only a two race contest..


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

That's sad. One of the coolest tracks I'd ever been to.

chuck


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to agree, the big rug was one of my favorite tracks. I will miss the people who race there good group of people beside ken mill.lol


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> I have to agree, the big rug was one of my favorite tracks. I will miss the people who race there good group of people beside ken mill.lol


+1. I was only able to make it out once from Cleveland for the Grand Slam race but great people and facility. Hopefully someone gets a chance to take another run at it. Ken is ok too. :tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

I appreciate all the good comments from the folks that traveled to the track and enjoyed what we tried to do here.

It seemed over the tree years we raced, the out of town racers appreciated the track more than "some" of the locals.

That said it seems "some" of the folks I thought were close friends, are bashing me and my family now that we are out of the picture...what a shame.

I cannot help the fact that Floyd pulled the plug on the track before planned. I also cannot help the fact that the point series was cut short because of the track closing.
But I do know this, if a friendship is worth less than the 6 plaque you would have won in the series, I guess I need the figure out how to judge my friends better.


----------

